# Freshwater fish magazine?



## coley

I'm not sure where to post this, but I'm looking for a good monthly freshwater tropical fish magazine to help me gain some knowledge. What do you Guys and Gal recommend? It doesn't have to be just freshwater. I'd like to learn a little about the marine environment also, but right now I'm more interested in the first.

Thanks,


----------



## Lupin

Tropical Fish Hobbyist (TFH) for me.


----------



## herefishy

TFH, TFH, TFH.......................................... and so on. FAMA is also a good one, but TFH has no equal.


----------

